# Plaquetas



## GatoTuerto (Mar 10, 2006)

hola foristas, les tengo una sencilla pregunta:
para comenzar a hacer algun proyecto siempre hay q hacer la placa del circuito o se pueden comprar ya hechas?

otra pregunta, si coloco los componentes q indica un esquema en la posicion correcta hay un 100% de probabilidades de que funcione?

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## caliche (Abr 1, 2006)

GatoTuerto dijo:
			
		

> para comenzar a hacer algun proyecto siempre hay q hacer la placa del circuito o se pueden comprar ya hechas?



Hola, puedes montar el circuito en una placa universal perforada, la cual tiene la misma distribucion de pistas que un protoboard.



			
				GatoTuerto dijo:
			
		

> otra pregunta, si coloco los componentes q indica un esquema en la posicion correcta hay un 100% de probabilidades de que funcione?



Si el circuito esta comprobado, la fiabilidad en que funciona es del 100%

Saludos.


----------

